# God Like Light



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

The SHOWPIXS LED MOVER LIGHT





AND THE SHOWGUN this light can't be put close to ant other light because it will melt the other light


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow these look awsome but the second sounds a little dangerous :S


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy Toledo that second one looks like a freaking laser cannon! Like something ship-mounted heh combined with good sound design that thing would be damned impressive in a sci-fi haunt. Any Martian tripod would be proud to burn something down with that bad boy.

I reckon it costs more than the car I'm driving too.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Showgun weights about 140 lbs and is about 10 grand


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Correction: That light costs more than four of the car I'm driving.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

new haunt name 
Blinded by the Light
You'll be so scared when we burn your eyes out!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

The funny thing is that I am getting a few of the lights that move from a classmate to use at halloween we just need to run the wires and the dmx wires, and it all depends if I can finish the rigging system


----------

